# Wartungsarbeiten



## Bananacat (2. November 2010)

guten morgen leute,wollte mal fragen ob mir jemand sagen kann wie lang es bei den jungs von lotro so dauert bis sie so einen patch wie den heut aufgespielt haben?
will net flamen oder so sondern nur wissen ob ich vor der mittagschicht noch in den genuss komme bisl zu daddeln 

mfg banana


----------



## Kobold (2. November 2010)

Es dauert genau 5 Std. 16 Min. und ca. 11 Sek.
Die Lottozahlen für nächsten Samstag kann ich auch genau vorhersagen, wenn Du möchtest. Aber den Gewinn müssen wir uns dann teilen! 

Nein, im Ernst. Das ist nicht genau vorherzusagen. Warte es ab und nutze die Zeit für etwas anderes. Geh z.B. mit dem Hund raus.


----------



## Bananacat (2. November 2010)

nutze die zeit dann mal dafür zur arbeit zu gehen lol  allen noch viel spaß wenn die server wieder da sind


----------



## stäcy (2. November 2010)

noch 4 h bis mein client fertig is ^^ vorher darf der server net on sein ^^ sonst muss ich warten bis ich zu hause bin


----------



## Eldorei (2. November 2010)

Server sind online


----------



## Myrima (2. November 2010)

ja aber bei Programme werden überprüft steht der bei mir seit 10 min schon auf "warten"


----------



## McDamn (2. November 2010)

Update Server sind aber online, bei mir wird fleißig geupdated. 

Nur die Spielserver sind meines Wissens noch nicht on.


----------



## arenasturm (2. November 2010)

Myrima schrieb:


> ja aber bei Programme werden überprüft steht der bei mir seit 10 min schon auf "warten"



jupp -.- dito


----------



## Myrima (2. November 2010)

ich wäre froh wenn er bei mir updaten würde weiß einer wieso der so lange bei mir schon wartet auf die überprüfung der Programme?


----------



## Kalyptus (2. November 2010)

arenasturm schrieb:


> jupp -.- dito




bei mir ebenfalls, gut das ich nicht der einzige bin :-)


----------



## simoni (2. November 2010)

Also bei mir hat er geupdatet und hängt jetzt bei "Spieldaten werden überprüft"


----------



## Kalyptus (2. November 2010)

simoni schrieb:


> Also bei mir hat er geupdatet und hängt jetzt bei "Spieldaten werden überprüft"




da hängen eine Menge hoffendlich haben die nichts zerschossen


----------



## McDamn (2. November 2010)

Ok inzwischen hängt er auch bei Programme weden überprüft. 
War eigentlich zu erwarten das es Probleme gibt.

Ich mein schön aussehen tut der neue Launcher ja, aber funktionieren wäre auch net schlecht.


----------



## Myrima (2. November 2010)

ja das stimmt  never play on patch day! :S


----------



## arenasturm (2. November 2010)

ah bin bei spieldaten werden überprüft


----------



## McDamn (2. November 2010)

Lach,
jetzt is es urplötzlich nach 3min auf Spieldaten überprüfen gesprungen und hängt jetzt da, aber das überhaupt was passiert lässt hoffen.

Ok jetzt updates die Spieldaten endlich... juhu


----------



## Kalyptus (2. November 2010)

Myrima schrieb:


> ja das stimmt  never play on patch day! :S




Unsinn gab bei HdRO nie Probleme.


----------



## Myrima (2. November 2010)

bei mir ist er noch bei Programme werden überprüft


----------



## Dethemonar (2. November 2010)

Ich hänge mittlerweile auch bei "Spieldaten werden überprüft", scheint also zu gehen, dauert nur ewig...


edit

spieldaten werden aktualisiert;-)


----------



## McDamn (2. November 2010)

Es downloadet jetzt endlich neue Spieldateien, warten scheint also das Heilmittel zu sein. 
Geht sogar recht schnell ging jetzt nur 9min bis es damit angefangen hat


----------



## Kalyptus (2. November 2010)

ja es geht weiter dauert nur ewig also keine Panik


----------



## McDamn (2. November 2010)

Um mal noch ne Frage loszuwerden. 
Was zun wenn man beim Einloggen im Ladenbildschirm immer hängen bleibt? Das mir immer mal wieder passiert, als Hdro noch Abo Game war. Vielleicht ham die den Fehler jetzt behoben kp.


----------



## Tellum (2. November 2010)

Moin, 

also bei mir kommt er zu Aktualisierung der Programme und dann bricht er ab und da steht :

Fehler beim Generieren des Hash - Codes für eine Patchdatei...

Hat Jemand den selben fehler??


----------



## Norei (2. November 2010)

Tellum, schalt mal den Virenscanner aus.


----------



## simoni (2. November 2010)

Geht des offizielle Forum bei euch auch nicht?


----------



## McDamn (2. November 2010)

Bei Vista hilft manchmal auch einfach die Anwendung als Administrator zu starten. @Tellum


----------



## Pholox (2. November 2010)

Tellum schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> also bei mir kommt er zu Aktualisierung der Programme und dann bricht er ab und da steht :
> 
> ...



Denselben fehler habe ich auch weiss jem was das genau ist?


----------



## FarinHH (2. November 2010)

Hallo Tellum,

da ich auf Arbeit bin und nicht direkt am Rechner um das Erlebnis live zu erleben, kann ich dir nur mit Tipps aus der Vergangenheit helfen:

- Virenscanner deaktiveren (es gab einige Meldungen im offz. Forum das der Virenscanner manchmal einige Dateien nicht durchlässt)
- Launcher / Rechner neustart
- Launcher als ADMIN ausführen ! (sehr wichtig!)


...weitere Ideen habe ich atm nicht. Leider...


----------



## Pholox (2. November 2010)

also ich habe den Virenscanner ausgeschaltet aber der geht immer noch auf den Fehler mit dem Hash Codes.
Wie geht das denn mit dem Adminn Start?


----------



## simoni (2. November 2010)

Falls du Windows Vista hast: Rechtsklick auf den Turbine Launcher -> Als Administrator ausführen


----------



## Gabal (2. November 2010)

Ja stimmt. Off. Forum ist seit ca. 15 Minuten down. 
Lade auch grade die Spieldateien und im Hintergrund den Full Client

Wer noch den Downloadlink baucht:

http://lotro.cdnetworks.us/lotro/PANDO/Enedwaith/LOTROEU_Enedwaith_DE_Downloader.exe


----------



## Pholox (2. November 2010)

Also ich bin noch etwas altmodisch und nutze XP.
Kann das evtl an der Firewall liegen oder hat sonst noch jem den selben Fehler


----------



## Tellum (2. November 2010)

Moin, 

also hab alles probiert, virenscanner aus, als admin, nix funkt..

ohh menno 


Hab Windows 7


----------



## Pholox (2. November 2010)

Menno Menno ebenfalls


----------



## Dethemonar (2. November 2010)

habt ihr mal versucht die firewall auszuschalten?


----------



## Gabal (2. November 2010)

Tellum schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> also hab alles probiert, virenscanner aus, als admin, nix funkt..
> 
> ...




Mach dir keinen Stress. Aktualisiere eben den Client auf dem Rechner meiner Frau und da bekomme ich den gleichen Fehler. Muss was von CM aus sein. Vorhin ging es nämlich noch. Einfach bissel warten und nochmal probieren.


----------



## Kalyptus (2. November 2010)

Pholox schrieb:


> Also ich bin noch etwas altmodisch und nutze XP.
> Kann das evtl an der Firewall liegen oder hat sonst noch jem den selben Fehler




habe auch XP mit firewall und kP
Hast du denn Firewall für HdRO die Erlaubniss gegeben


----------



## Torock2205 (2. November 2010)

Ich hab nen anderes Problem, wollte aber dafür keinen neuen Thread eröffnen, vll weiß hier jemand rat.
Hab alles aktualisiert und will mich Einloggen.
Bekomme aber folgende Meldung:
Fehler beim Zugriff auf
.https://lotroeugls.c...r/service.asmx:

The request failed with HTTP status 403: Forbidden

----------------------------------
Da ich mich mit sowas net auskenn hoff ich einer von Euch weiß weiter.

Danke


----------



## Tellum (2. November 2010)

Jop, hab auch die Firewall ausgemacht..

Naja, dann muss ich wohl warten das etwas passiert 


Trotzdem danke für die vorschläge


----------



## FarinHH (2. November 2010)

Hallo nochmal

XP Nutzer: Ja bitte probiere die Firewall auch mal zu deaktiveren (alles durchprobieren) und.. bist du auch als Admin deklariert ? (Angemeldet unter XP als Admin)

Win7 Nutzer: Das Launcher Start Symbol ist ein Ring - dort ist das Admin symbol abgebildet ? Bzw. startet er immer als Admin (so soll es sein.. sprich er fragt dich bei jeden ausführen ob du es als Admin ausführen möchtest.)
Desweiteren hilft vielleicht ein Neustart.. vielleicht nicht die kreativste idee.. aber mir gehen sie aus.. die Ideen  . (danach wieder Virensc. deaktiveren... )

Gruss mit daumendrücken das es klappt

Farin


----------



## Pholox (2. November 2010)

Also ich habe den Virenscanner und die Firewll aus.
geht immer noch net.
Also wenn ich mir den kompletten Clienten nochmal sauge geht es dann oder kommt das dann da auch?


----------



## Kalyptus (2. November 2010)

Torock2205 schrieb:


> Ich hab nen anderes Problem, wollte aber dafür keinen neuen Thread eröffnen, vll weiß hier jemand rat.
> Hab alles aktualisiert und will mich Einloggen.
> Bekomme aber folgende Meldung:
> Fehler beim Zugriff auf
> ...



403 Meldung heist eigendlich das die Server unten sind. aber nachweislich sind sie im Moment online, auch hier einfach nochmal probieren.


----------



## Pholox (2. November 2010)

Wie kann ich mich den als Adminn bei XP anmelden?
Bin leider net so ne Leuchte mit dem rechner?


----------



## FarinHH (2. November 2010)

Mhh gute Frage... ich denke das kann noch keiner sagen.

Empfohlen wurde den alten Clienten komplett zu deinstallieren und den neuen runterzuladen (für Spieler mit einer schnellen Leitung).
Ich persönlich wäre sicher verzweifelt und würde das einfach mal probieren .

(Jaja bin ein kleiner HdRO suchti ) )

@Torrock:
Die offz. Seite ist auch offline, vielleicht hängt das alles zusammen das die Webserver gerade nicht verfügbar sind. 
Einfach etwas geduld...


----------



## ImbaHealPala (2. November 2010)

jap, bei mir selbes prob mit dem hashcode...ma abwarten.
hoffe es liegt an cm^^


----------



## Torock2205 (2. November 2010)

Kalyptus schrieb:


> 403 Meldung heist eigendlich das die Server unten sind. aber nachweislich sind sie im Moment online, auch hier einfach nochmal probieren.



Ich habe grade in der Account verwaltung gesehen das mein alter account noch nicht wieder freigeschaltet ist. Um Ihn freizuschalten müsste ich 12,99 Euro für einen Monat Spielzeit bezahlen. Aber ist ja nun F2P, also liegts wohl daran das mein Account nicht für F2P freigeschaltet ist. Wie mach ich das? ^^ In den FAQ find ich nix dazu


----------



## Pholox (2. November 2010)

Gut abwarten und Tee trinken .
Dann lade ich halt mal den Clienten im hintergrund runter.mal sehen wie schnell das geht und ob ich den überhaupt brauche


----------



## Kalyptus (2. November 2010)

Torock2205 schrieb:


> Ich habe grade in der Account verwaltung gesehen das mein alter account noch nicht wieder freigeschaltet ist. Um Ihn freizuschalten müsste ich 12,99 Euro für einen Monat Spielzeit bezahlen. Aber ist ja nun F2P, also liegts wohl daran das mein Account nicht für F2P freigeschaltet ist. Wie mach ich das? ^^ In den FAQ find ich nix dazu



Spontan würde ich sagen neuen Anfangen.
Oder zumindest einen Monat bezahlen.
Support fragen. 

Aber das wichtigste wird sein denke ich die Server sind noch OFFLINE !!!!!


----------



## FarinHH (2. November 2010)

@Torrock:

Hast du schon probiert einfach dich ins Spiel einzuloggen? Das umwandeln von geschlossen in offen (F2P) sollte automatisch geschehen.
Wenn das nicht geht - Kundenservice kontaktieren ! 

Gruss

Farin


----------



## arenasturm (2. November 2010)

hm nu isser bei 38 %


----------



## Hessonitia (2. November 2010)

@Torock2205
Das du die fehlermeldung kriegst liegt daran das die server momentan nicht hochgefahren sind.
Anscheinend sind zurzeit nur die Patchserver Online

MFG


----------



## cogadh-wero (2. November 2010)

also an der stelle bin ich schon durch ^^ ich konnte mich auch schon anmelden und warte nur noch auf die server ^^ hoffe das wird demnächst was ^^


----------



## Lukitech (2. November 2010)

@Torock hab das gleiche Prob^^

Also scheinen die Server wohl down zu sein





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hessonitia (2. November 2010)

Vllt. wollen die warten bis wir alle fertig sind  dann dürfen wir aber wohl noch lange warten


----------



## ImbaHealPala (2. November 2010)

Bei mir kommt immernoch der Fehler (Fehler beim Generieren des Hash-Codes für eine Patchdatei) Oo 
Alles schon ausprobiert...Rechnerneustart, Antivir AUS, Firewall AUS, als Admin gestartet...BRINGT NICHTS :O
Hoffe ich muss das nicht gleich neuinstallieren...speiel erst seit gestern.
Fängt ja schon gut an


----------



## Lukitech (2. November 2010)

Omg .. lesen hilft xD

Also im Launcher steht eh alles..

Vergiss bitte nicht, dass heute Wartungsarbeiten stattfinden. Die Server sind zurzeit offline, während unsere Techniker diese auf Free to Play aktualisieren. Wir werden im Laufe des 2. November bekannt geben, wann die Server wieder online gehen. In der Zwischenzeit kannst du dich in den Release Notes über alle Neuerungen informieren, die dich mit Free to Play erwarten.

Solltest du eine 403 Nachricht bekommen, liegt das daran, dass die Server heruntergefahren sind.

Solltest du Schwierigkeiten haben, die Zeitverschiebung für dein Land herauszufinden, besuche bitte eine Seite wie z.B. timeanddate.com, die hilfreiche Informationen zur Zeitumrechnung bieten. 

Danke für eure Geduld!


----------



## Pholox (2. November 2010)

Also lädt ganz fix mit ca 1,8mb innerhalb von 10 min schon 11% fertig


----------



## ImbaHealPala (2. November 2010)

Also wenn die Server down sind bzw. Wartungsarbeiten stattfinden kann man nicht patchen?
kp bin neu


----------



## Punisher-79 (2. November 2010)

Es gibt Patch-Server die für denn Download da sind und die sind auch bei wartungsarbeiten on, es sei den es wird neuer Content aufgespielt. Und es gibt die Welten Server die werden Wöchentlich gewartet.


----------



## Trixi3 (2. November 2010)

Ganz erlich Ihr stellt euch hier an...wie schon oben erwähnt steht im Launcher alles drinn, alles ander bedarf einfach nur ein wenig Wartezeit.
Am besten Ihr macht das, Spiel löschen neu runterladen oder direkt Format C: ; oder Ihr wartet einfach mal ab.
Ich mein warum nicht mal etwas vorbereitet sein?

Das das Spiel F2P wird ist schon ewig in den Ohren und seit ein paar Tagen auch der Releasetermin, verstehe daher nicht warum direkt in den Stunden des Patchens versucht wird krampfhaft Daten zu laden von Servern die Offline sind.


----------



## ImbaHealPala (2. November 2010)

Also kann ich atm schon patchen? Weil wird ja auch neuer conent aufgespielt oder?^^ hab nämlich immernoch den fehler mit hashcode und frage mich, ob das nu an mir oder an cm liegt^^
danke im vorraus


----------



## Trixi3 (2. November 2010)

ImbaHealPala schrieb:


> Also kann ich atm schon patchen? Weil wird ja auch neuer conent aufgespielt oder?^^ hab nämlich immernoch den fehler mit hashcode und frage mich, ob das nu an mir oder an cm liegt^^
> danke im vorraus




Krass......


Es geht im Moment GARNICHTS, denn:


Die Worldserver, Loginserver und auch der Webserver ist OFFLINE!
Alles ist offline.



Edit:


Ja auch der PATCHSERVER ist offline.


----------



## Torock2205 (2. November 2010)

Trixi3 schrieb:


> Ganz erlich Ihr stellt euch hier an...wie schon oben erwähnt steht im Launcher alles drinn, alles ander bedarf einfach nur ein wenig Wartezeit.
> Am besten Ihr macht das, Spiel löschen neu runterladen oder direkt Format C: ; oder Ihr wartet einfach mal ab.
> Ich mein warum nicht mal etwas vorbereitet sein?
> 
> Das das Spiel F2P wird ist schon ewig in den Ohren und seit ein paar Tagen auch der Releasetermin, verstehe daher nicht warum direkt in den Stunden des Patchens versucht wird krampfhaft Daten zu laden von Servern die Offline sind.



Naja, da hier aber einige geschrieben haben das die Server On sind, ist klar das ich dann nachfrage wenn bei mir ne Fehlermeldung kommt.  Sonst wär ich auch selbst drauf gekommen das es an der umstellung liegt


----------



## Spanier81 (2. November 2010)

Also patchen müsstest du eigentlich schon können. Bei mir hat er fertig gepatcht (ging recht flott 800 Kb/s im durchschnitt) nun muss man halt warten bis die Server ON sind


----------



## ImbaHealPala (2. November 2010)

Achso...Oo bei mir kommt das Überprüfen, dann beim Aktualisieren macht er kurz was und dann kommt der Fehler :
Fehler beim Generieren des Hash-Codes für eine Patchdatei ((


----------



## Punisher-79 (2. November 2010)

Patchen kann man schon, nur die Welten-server sind noch nicht freigegeben. Hashcode sagt mir soweit nix. Denke mal hast ein Konflict mit deinem Clienten und dem Patch. Entweder du Wartest bis Turbine den Fehler behoben hat oder du Installierst neu, aber auch da würde ich warten bis der vollständige f2P client verfügbar ist.


----------



## Restmüll (2. November 2010)

ImbaHealPala schrieb:


> Also kann ich atm schon patchen? Weil wird ja auch neuer conent aufgespielt oder?^^ hab nämlich immernoch den fehler mit hashcode und frage mich, ob das nu an mir oder an cm liegt^^
> danke im vorraus



Du kannst derzeit noch NICHT patchen. Die Fehlermeldung liegt NICHT an dir ! Einfach abwarten, wird schon werden.


----------



## Trixi3 (2. November 2010)

Torock2205 schrieb:


> Naja, da hier aber einige geschrieben haben das die Server On sind, ist klar das ich dann nachfrage wenn bei mir ne Fehlermeldung kommt.  Sonst wär ich auch selbst drauf gekommen das es an der umstellung liegt




Ja weil vorhin mal was an Daten geladen werden konnte dann mal nicht und mal wieder doch.

Die Leute sind ja garnicht im Spiel gewesen, die haben nur gesehen das der Patcher läuft und haben gleich hier im Forum geschrien " Alles online juhu"!


----------



## Spanier81 (2. November 2010)

Restmüll schrieb:


> Du kannst derzeit noch NICHT patchen. Die Fehlermeldung liegt NICHT an dir ! Einfach abwarten, wird schon werden.





Ich weiß nicht wie es jetzt ist, da ich ja schon fertig gepatch habe, kann ja sein das die patch server wieder offline sind aber, das müsste mal einer sagen bei dem es beim patchen ned weiter ging.


----------



## ImbaHealPala (2. November 2010)

Restmüll schrieb:


> Du kannst derzeit noch NICHT patchen. Die Fehlermeldung liegt NICHT an dir ! Einfach abwarten, wird schon werden.



DANKE DIR


----------



## Markinho (2. November 2010)

die Ungeduld hier ist echt unglaublich!


----------



## dhorwyn (2. November 2010)

ajo n bissl Vorfreude gepaart mit Ungeduld darf man sogar an einem Content-Patch-Release-Tag haben  Wenns um 17:00 läuft bin ich zufrieden


----------



## Trixi3 (2. November 2010)

Markinho schrieb:


> die Ungeduld hier ist echt unglaublich!



Na da weiß man doch woher die neuen Spieler kommen oder? 



*schmunzel*


----------



## Eldorei (2. November 2010)

also bei mir ist alles fertig und alles hat ohne Probleme super geklappt. nun warte ich und warte ich und warte ich bis die server online sind -.-


----------



## Aartus (2. November 2010)

Nun, ich bin in meiner Mittagspause nach Hause geeilt, nur um den Patch zu starten und nach Feierabend loslegen zu können. Es wäre zu schön gewesen, wenn das reibungslos geklappt hätte. Und jetzt die olle Hash-Code-Fehlermeldung... 

Schätze mal, dass ich so erst ab heute Abend patchen und dann erst morgen richtig loslegen kann.


----------



## Churchak (2. November 2010)

Markinho schrieb:


> die Ungeduld hier ist echt unglaublich!



naja ist aber auch begründet *g*
Ich war aufm testserver bissel schaun und die letzten tage wieder auf dem "normalen" und es kommen schon paar sachen die nun bedeutend besser/schöner sind (den shop zähl ich da mal nicht mit rein  ) als vorhher.

PS hab auch die fehlermeldung "Fehler beim Generieren des Hash-Codes für eine Patchdate" und hat auch schon die hosen runter sprich alles an schutz aus ohne das es was brachte (auser das ich mir schlimmstenfalls nun nehandvoll Viren gefangen hab  ) . Na mal schaun was das noch wird. ^^


----------



## arenasturm (2. November 2010)

wuhu fertig und die server noch off ^^


----------



## Norei (2. November 2010)

Das offizielle Forum ist so halb wieder da.


----------



## kogrash (2. November 2010)

Hui, schon erstaunlich zu welcher Genügsamkeit Turbine und CM ihre Kundschaft erzogen haben. Ein neues Gebiet in der Größe Eregions, ein paar aufgewärmte Instanzen und überall "Kauf-mich-Buttons" werden sehnlichst erwartet...

Okay, okay, auch von mir...



Statt immer versuchen einzuloggen kann man übrigens auch hier schauen:

Serverstatus LotRo

Vielleicht nicht alle 10 sek auf aktualisieren klicken, sonst brechen die HP-Server deswegen auch noch zusammen...


----------



## Pholox (2. November 2010)

So geschafft der neue Client ist voll geladen.
Nun aber mal ne andere Frage ich meine gelesen zu haben das man noch warten soll eh man den neu installiert weil der sonst downgraded(keine Ahnung ob es das Wort gibt)
Ich wollte gleich alles deinstallieren Rechner platt machen und alles schön neu drauf machen das er wieder rennt.
Ab wann kann ich denn den neuen Clienten installieren?
Danke im voraus


----------



## Incuro (2. November 2010)

Heyho.....

ist aber im gesamten schon bedenklich, daß manche laden konnten, dann wieder nicht, dann doch. die Hash-Code-Meldung habe ich auch bekommen. Wenn wir alle "Pech" haben wird das ganze vor heute Abend nichts, wenn nicht sogar später. 

In den USA gabs ja auch arge Probleme mit dem Patch (was so allgemein verlautet wurde) und es würd mich nicht wundern,wenn da grad ordentlich Schwierigkeiten auftauchen.

Sollte jemand eine kompetente Lösung des Hash-Code-Problems haben,weil es nicht an CM liegt, so möge er dies bitte laut kund tun Ich persönlich bin ein wenig unzufrieden,was die Arbeit von CM/Turbine betrifft. Bei anderen mmo`s laufen solche Dinge wesentlich reibungsloser. Leider ist die Story und das Spiel an sich nicht so schön wie lotro. Ich möchte es gegen das Produkt von "Schneesturm" nicht mehr tauschen!

So gedulden wir uns, auch wenn die Hummeln im Hintern brumm`

Und allen die zuerst online gehen können: VIEL SPASS


----------



## FarinHH (2. November 2010)

Hallo Pholox,

du kannst den neuen Clienten jetzt installieren, nur der entgültige Start (Launcher Start -> aufbau versuch zum Server) wird nicht funktioneren, da die Server noch offline sind.


----------



## wito2 (2. November 2010)

Hier ein Info vom Service:

02.11.10 Hashcode-Fehlermeldung beim Patchen  Uns ist derzeit ein Fehler bekannt, bei welchem einige Spieler eine Haschcode-Fehlermeldung erhalten, wenn sie patchen wollen.
Wir arbeiten zur Zeit an der Behebung dieses Fehlers. Vielen Dank für eure Geduld!

Viele Grüße

wito2


----------



## Pholox (2. November 2010)

Ok Danke dann mache ich jetzt mal alles neu bis nachher dann


----------



## Norei (2. November 2010)

Incuro schrieb:


> Ich persönlich bin ein wenig unzufrieden,was die Arbeit von CM/Turbine betrifft. Bei anderen mmo`s laufen solche Dinge wesentlich reibungsloser. Leider ist die Story und das Spiel an sich nicht so schön wie lotro. Ich möchte es gegen das Produkt von "Schneesturm" nicht mehr tauschen!


Du darfst eins nicht vergessen. Dieser Patch unterscheidet sich von den normalen Addons dadurch, dass durch die Shopeinführung die ganze Infrastruktur geändert werden muss. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, war weder bei MoM noch bei SoM eine überlange Downtime, im Gegenteil.


----------



## Vetaro (2. November 2010)

Pholox schrieb:


> So geschafft der neue Client ist voll geladen.
> Nun aber mal ne andere Frage ich meine gelesen zu haben das man noch warten soll eh man den neu installiert weil der sonst downgraded (keine Ahnung ob es das Wort gibt)
> Ich wollte gleich alles deinstallieren Rechner platt machen und alles schön neu drauf machen das er wieder rennt.
> Ab wann kann ich denn den neuen Clienten installieren?
> Danke im voraus



Das wort Downgraden gibt es, könnte hier sogar sinn machen, die gefahr besteht aber wohl eher nicht mehr. Die Wartezeit ist sicherlich vorbei.

 Keine ahnung warum du alles deinstallieren möchtest, aber falls du es zwecks PC-performance machst: Mach nur, ist in ordnung. Installier das spiel einfach sobald du willst.


----------



## arenasturm (2. November 2010)

naja lasst die mal fleissig an den servern werkeln, ich geh ma bissl frische luft schnuppern und shoppen


----------



## Ziooon (2. November 2010)

Wenn der Client mal länger hängt einen Neustart machen. Dann gings sehr schnell bei mir. 

Leider sind die Server ja noch offline.

Hab mir gestern noch den Trial gezogen, Update ging nach Neustart in 30min.


----------



## Aartus (2. November 2010)

So, das Hash-Code Problem hat sich bei mir erledigt. Hab den Patch einfach alle 60 Sekunden neu starten lassen (= Abbruch und Next-try-automatik) und als ich nach 2 Stunden wieder kam, waren die Programme aktualisiert. Jetzt aktualisiert er noch die Spieldaten und in Kürze sollte er fertig sein. 
Der Abend scheint dann doch noch besser zu werden als zunächst befürchtet.


----------



## KnudKnudsen (2. November 2010)

Also der Download verlief bei mir problemlos. Das wird wohl heut zum Offenbarungseid für Turbine. Seit wann sind die Server unten? 2 Uhr nachts? Kriegen die überhaupt noch was gebacken?
Und warum werden die Server nich für die geöffnet, die bereits runtergeladen haben? Möglicherweise handelt es sich um einen schwerwiegenderen Fehler als Turbine zugeben will?


----------



## Thoraros (2. November 2010)

Du meinst wohl Codemasters, nicht Turbine


----------



## Akareon (2. November 2010)

KnudKnudsen schrieb:


> Also der Download verlief bei mir problemlos. Das wird wohl heut zum Offenbarungseid für Turbine. Seit wann sind die Server unten? 2 Uhr nachts? Kriegen die überhaupt noch was gebacken?
> Und warum werden die Server nich für die geöffnet, die bereits runtergeladen haben? Möglicherweise handelt es sich um einen schwerwiegenderen Fehler als Turbine zugeben will?



Ähh... Turbine hat mit der Sache nichts zu tun. Codemasters ist für Europa zuständig 

Maneki schrieb gerade:
_
"Können die Spieler, welche noch immer die Hashcode-Fehlermeldung erhalten, bitte einen Screenshot von der Fehlermeldung machen und ihn hier posten? Je mehr Details wir haben, desto schneller können wir das Problem beheben.

Informationen über euren Internetanbieter und euren Wohnort wären ebenfalls nützlich.

*Wann die Server online gehen, kann ich leider immer noch nicht sagen, wir haben gerade mit ein paar Komplikationen zu kämpfen und bitten daher um eure Geduld.*"_ 

Hier der Link: http://forum.hdro.de...tuser=0&page=10


----------



## Hessonitia (2. November 2010)

Na sie werden nicht geöffnet weil sie noch dran arbeiten...klingt doch einleuchtend


----------



## Elrigh (2. November 2010)

http://www.buffed.de/hdro/db/1371/Serverstatus


----------



## Vetaro (2. November 2010)

"wir haben mit ein paar komplikationen zu kämpfen". das hatten die auch schon vor 9 wochen!


----------



## ImbaHealPala (2. November 2010)

Alle, die den Hash-Code Fehler noch haben: hier aus dem HdRo.de Forum:

Fehlerhafte Datei: all.js
befindet sich : [font=tahoma, helvetica]\Der Herr der Ringe Online\browser\greprefs[/font]
[font=tahoma, helvetica]einfach mit der alten all.js aus dem Betaclient ersetzen oder hier downloaden:[/font]
[font=tahoma, helvetica]http://forum.hdro.de/thread.php?threadid=17674&threadview=0&hilight=&hilightuser=0&page=2 [/font]
[font=tahoma, helvetica]
[/font]
[font=tahoma, helvetica]dann rennts wieder [/font]
[font=tahoma, helvetica]
[/font]
[font=tahoma, helvetica]viel spass noch [/font]


----------



## Pholox (2. November 2010)

So Rechner rennt wieder Client installiert und klappt auch.
Hash Code Fehler is auch weg .Nu müssen nur die Server wieder hoch , habe auch noch die 403 Fehlermeldung


----------



## Glowdor (2. November 2010)

Hab hier auch noch die Fehlermeldung und es wird nicht gepatch. Oder ist das normal. Wie lange dauert es denn noch bis die Server on kommen


----------



## arenasturm (2. November 2010)

nix server on  watt isn da los?^^


----------



## Steven Wort (2. November 2010)

Die haben bestimmt, nach der langen Pause, vergessen wie man die Server updated ;-)


----------



## ImbaHealPala (2. November 2010)

Glowdor schrieb:


> Hab hier auch noch die Fehlermeldung und es wird nicht gepatch. Oder ist das normal. Wie lange dauert es denn noch bis die Server on kommen



Meinst du den Hash-Code Fehler, der bei der Aktualisierung kommt?
Wenn ja, guckst du hier: LÖSUNG:

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Alle, die den Hash-Code Fehler noch haben: hier aus dem HdRo.de Forum:

Fehlerhafte Datei: all.js
befindet sich : [font="tahoma, helvetica"]\Der Herr der Ringe Online\browser\greprefs[/font]
[font="tahoma, helvetica"]einfach mit der alten all.js aus dem Betaclient ersetzen oder hier downloaden:[/font]
[font="tahoma, helvetica"]http://forum.hdro.de...htuser=0&page=2 [/font]
[font="tahoma, helvetica"]
[/font]
[font="tahoma, helvetica"]dann rennts wieder [/font]
[font="tahoma, helvetica"]
[/font]
[font="tahoma, helvetica"]viel spass noch [/font][/font]


----------



## Kemsyth (2. November 2010)

ImbaHealPala schrieb:


> Alle, die den Hash-Code Fehler noch haben: hier aus dem HdRo.de Forum:
> 
> Fehlerhafte Datei: all.js
> befindet sich : [font="tahoma, helvetica"]\Der Herr der Ringe Online\browser\greprefs[/font]
> ...



Hey, danke vielmals!


----------



## Eldorei (2. November 2010)

Die ersten server sind on, es kann also nicht mehr lange dauern^^ 
DE Anduin +En und FR ist schon online



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (2. November 2010)

Server sind vorerst online. 

EDIT: Die Internetseite von Codemasters funktioniert offensichtlich unabhängig vom tatsächlichen online-status der server. Das ist natürlich völlig sinnlos.


----------



## xxhajoxx (2. November 2010)

Alles geladen wollte gerade starten und der erzählt mir einen von directx 9 downloaden obwohl ich 10 drauf hab -.-

Edit: Obwohl ich mit dem Client schon gespielt habe als es nich f2p war


----------



## Elrigh (2. November 2010)

Scheint so. Die Webseite zeigt alle Server Online, der Launcher schwankt. Bei mir zeigt er die neuen Server grün, dann wieder rot. Alle restlichen durchweg rot.

Das Warten ist also noch nicht vorbei. Zeit für nen neuen Tee...


----------



## teroa (2. November 2010)

ich hoffe die lassen die server nicht zu voll laufen......sollten ne bevölkerungsgrenze machen.. kein boch auf vanyar nix mehr vom boden zu sehn.. (wenn der server mal on geht, momtan gehn se on und sind gleich widda off,bestimmt weil die ganzen ftp looser die server craschen..^^)


----------



## Churchak (2. November 2010)

naja es scheint das der Tag verflucht ist. ^^
Da wollt ich mir um die zeit zu vertreiben den Dienstagscast von SC2 auf ESL TV reinziehn und siehe da die haben auch Probs mit ihrer Seite. :/
Da wird wohl der Geist der Putzfrau die sich letzten beim stolpern übers Kabel den Hals gebrochen hat ihr unwesen treiben. ;P


----------



## Wizzkid (2. November 2010)

Maneki auf Twitter: (vor 5 Minuten)

             @LOTRO_DE Die Server kommen nun nach und nach wieder online. Viel Spaß allen Spielern in Mittelerde!


----------



## Ashgaroth (2. November 2010)

Grad mal auf Anduin gewesen und die Punkte sind erwartungsgemäss NICHT vorhanden die es seit ein paar Monaten geben sollte (500/Monat während eines aktiven Abos).

Nun müssen nur noch die anderen Server On kommen


----------



## Olfmo (2. November 2010)

Komisch ich habe meine Punkte bekommen (3500 an der Zahl). Vielleicht dauert es bei manchen länger, momentan ist ja auch der Client ziemlich lahm etc....

Mal abwarten bis sich der erste Ansturm gelegt hat^^


----------



## Ashgaroth (2. November 2010)

Hmm komisch, kann man die auch ausserhalb in den COG Accounts sehen irgendwo? Also InGame im Shop ist gar nichts.


----------



## Akareon (2. November 2010)

Also bei mir werden sie angezeigt, einfach den Ingameshop öffnen. Sollte leicht zu finden/sehen sein ( juhu 4500 Pkt. xD)


----------



## Ronack (2. November 2010)

Mein sever ist leider noch off.^^


----------



## Elrigh (2. November 2010)

Im offiziellen Forum gab es vorab bereits den Hinweis, dass das Verteilen der Punkte ein bis zwei Tage dauern kann.


----------

